# Multiple AB PLC's to one HMI?



## GrizzlyMcAdams (Feb 21, 2020)

To start, these are the PLC's in question:

Micro 820 2080-LC20-20QBB
MicroLogix 1100 1763-L16BBB x2
MicroLogix 1400 1766-L32AWA
CompactLogix L27ERM-QBFC1B

I am a little out of practice when it comes to networking these controllers so my questions are:

Is it possible to connect these controllers to an ethernet switch and then use 1 HMI to monitor different fault tags from each controller (ie. E-stop pressed, conveyor start, backup sensor)?

Which AB ethernet switch should I use? or perhaps another brand?

Which HMI should I use?

PS if these are dumb questions, go easy on me lain:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

What’s an electromechanical technician at a weed farm do?
Build mechanical rice pickers? 

Asking for a friend.


----------



## GrizzlyMcAdams (Feb 21, 2020)

Lots of packaging and processing equipment, and even a joint rolling machine for your pleasure.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Since you have all Allen Bradley PLC's I would go with a Panelview by Allen Bradley.
Cost wise Automation Direct C-more would be your next bet.

Any dumb switch no need for high dollar secure switch

Cowboy


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Shouldn't be a problem if you know how to get the IP addresses set-up and talking.

Once up and talking you can import the tag list from the processors which makes programming the screen easy.


----------



## GrizzlyMcAdams (Feb 21, 2020)

gpop said:


> Shouldn't be a problem if you know how to get the IP addresses set-up and talking.
> 
> Once up and talking you can import the tag list from the processors which makes programming the screen easy.


That's what I figured, just haven't done it with this many controllers to a single HMI. Thanks!


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Be careful with cheap IT switches. They crash way too often for 24/7 use. In industrial plants I have had great luck with the Hirschman rail switches, the Sixnet switches (for fiber), and the Moxas. The AB switches are very overpriced and just plain strange. Cisco has a bunch of extremely anti-industrial features like obscenely long startup times and a bug (“feature”) called port lockout. The Digi One IAP is a serial/Ethernet protocol converter that lets you do crazy things like talk to Allen Bradley PLCs over Modbus or make a serial only AB PLC talk over Ethernet.


----------

